
Show HN: Cryptocurrency portfolio app on Blockstack - aulneau_
https://coinsapp.co
======
Kiro
OT but I'm in a situation where I have hundreds of different altcoins on a
handful of exchanges. I'm looking to move these into my own wallets but it
seems that I will need to get so many different wallets that it's not worth
the hassle. Why isn't there a wallet which can handle all kind of
cryptocurrencies? The most I've seen in one is like 10.

~~~
abrkn
The Ledger Nano S hardware wallet can hold just about every cryptocurrency,
including ERC20 tokens.

~~~
StavrosK
As the sibling says, it's much less than "every" and closer to 20. There's a
lot missing, eg Monero, which we've been waiting for.

------
shocks
Neat!

I built something like this with a postgres database of transactions, a python
script that scrapes the coinmarketcap api, and influxdb + grafana. It works
well and suits my needs.

~~~
bousaid
How were you able to update the database frequently with python? I’m trying to
basically have a database that mirrors historical data on an exchange, that
also updates every 5 minutes — I’m trying to decide between a node server /
python aws lambda.

~~~
shocks
I'm not updating the database that frequently. Every 5m I poll for new data
and I update prices in the db.

------
tharindufit
You may also like [https://cointracker.cash](https://cointracker.cash) It's
simpler to use than lots of apps available to track altcoins. Free version is
available to test all the functionality and with a one off payment you can
unlock the full cryptocurrency set of over 1000+.

------
sAbakumoff
That's odd that coinsapp claims to be "one of the first apps built on
Blockstack ever" but Blockstack does not even mention coinsapp in the
"Featured Apps on Blockstack" section on the main page.

~~~
aulneau_
Yeah, if you are in the Blockstack browser, you'll see it right there on the
home page :) there's a delay between the homepage updates (marketing) and what
is live within Blockstack itself

------
xwvvvvwx
Nice work! This is really slick :)

Blockstack is new to me. I've just been starting to dig into Ethereum. Would
be really interested to hear experiences / comparisons between the two.

------
headsupernova
Really digging the design and functionality on this! Nice work.

~~~
paul7986
Indeed great Desktop design!

------
Blindedwino
I gave it a quick try - Coinsapp only seems to support a very few coins while
there are plenty of portfolio apps out there that include pretty much every
single altcoin out there (Blockfolio comes to mind).

For me, this is not yet the killer app that lets me track all my coins that
are spread around various wallets and exchanges.

One more note: not all coins are bought, some are mined. It would be nice to
have an option when adding a holding that it has been mined and not bought.

------
atarian
Wow, well done. This looks really polished. One minor nitpick I have is just
on the landing page.. you have these gradient circles for each feature which
doesn't really add anything to the content. It would be better to have icons
or even remove them.

How long did this take you to make?

------
dmichulke
Somewhat similar:

[http://www.cryptoport.net](http://www.cryptoport.net)

The idea there is just to have a simple portfolio bookmarked without login,
emails, passwords cookies or an app installed.

I'll write a separate Show HN later. Sorry for the shameless self-ad.

------
r1nkgrl
This is the first Mac application that I have come across that does not
support my version of Mac OSX (10.11). Too bad it doesn't work in the browser
version of Blockstack.

~~~
aulneau_
Coins, or Blockstack? It's just a webapp, so it should work in any mac os
version :)

------
QML
What language was used for the backend and frontend? I'm trying to make a web
interface for a small project but I think I love Java too much to learn JS or
HTML...

~~~
Ninn
What a pristine example of next level stockholms syndrom! With that attitude
it might benefit you more than anything. Theres nothing that gets me to not
hire someone than the person saying “Im a {language} developer”

~~~
StavrosK
Might be the opposite, for example there are some languages I consider a waste
of time and refuse to learn. Mainly languages too close to my current
skillset, as I feel there are other languages that can teach me more with the
same effort, or languages I consider downright badly-designed.

------
45h34jh53k4j
Yeah, nah. Dont store your coins in sites or dapps or anything that you do not
control 100% yourself.

The best option for folks today is exodus.io, which is a multicurrency
platform-ind js wallet. You control 100% of the key material and control the
funds.

There is also jaxx and coinomi.com that can act as multi-currency wallets.

~~~
aulneau_
I agree! However, you're not storing your coins in this app, it's just to
track how they're doing within the larger crypto market :)

------
roflchoppa
its cool idea, but I like the idea of holding my own keys on my machine/paper
opposed to delegating it to an app.

------
cappie013
I'd love to use it but... No HTTPS!?

~~~
aulneau_
We've been getting sporadic reports that people are using `http` vs `https`.
It _should_ auto redirect you to `https`! Apologies, we 100% intend for every
user to use https, will dig in further :)

~~~
longstaff2009
you can't use Blockstack storage on sites served over https at the moment

[https://github.com/blockstack/blockstack-
browser/issues/631](https://github.com/blockstack/blockstack-
browser/issues/631)

~~~
aulneau_
That has been fixed ->
[https://github.com/blockstack/blockstack.js/releases/tag/v0....](https://github.com/blockstack/blockstack.js/releases/tag/v0.14.0)

